# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  ici esenzione sentenza cassazione

## fabioalessandro

la Corte di cassazione, nella sentenza 25902 depositata il 29 ottobre ha stabilito che 2 immobili anche se indistintamente accatastati usati come abitazione principale devono scontare l'aliquota agevolata su entrambi gli immobili
ora mi chiede a seguito dell'esenzione sulla prima casa alla luce della sentenza l'esenzione si applica su tutti gli immobili aventi quuei requisiti?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi piacerebbe leggere questa sentenza (ora sto fuori), che mi sembra difficilmente condivisibile.   :Frown:    

> la Corte di cassazione, nella sentenza 25902 depositata il 29 ottobre ha stabilito che 2 immobili anche se indistintamente accatastati usati come abitazione principale devono scontare l'aliquota agevolata su entrambi gli immobili
> ora mi chiede a seguito dell'esenzione sulla prima casa alla luce della sentenza l'esenzione si applica su tutti gli immobili aventi quuei requisiti?

----------


## fabioalessandro

eccola allegata

----------


## StefanoPadova

[QUOTE=fabioalessandro;70862]la Corte di cassazione, nella sentenza 25902 depositata il 29 ottobre ha stabilito che 2 immobili anche se indistintamente accatastati usati come abitazione principale devono scontare l'aliquota agevolata su entrambi gli immobili
QUOTE] 
penso che la corte di cassazione intendesse due unità abitative distintamente accatastate!
secondo voi alla luce di questa sentenza il propietario di una casa che ha due unità accatastate, che per la legge ICI poteva scontare l'agevolazione solamente in una delle due unità, ora può essere esentanto dall'ICI? 
avevo aperto questo post in ALTRI ARGOMENTI :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

secondo me ora sono esclusi entrembi gli immobili

----------


## StefanoPadova

esclusi dal pagare l'ici oppure esclusi dall'agevolazione
? 
si può richiedere rimborso 1° acconto secondo voi?

----------


## fabioalessandro

mah alla luce della sentenza io direi che hanno diritto all'esclusione totale dell'imposta
per il rimborso puoi cmq inoltrare l'istanza poi vediamo come si regola il comune

----------


## StefanoPadova

vi spiego il mio dubbio:
io ho seguito come definizione di abitazione principale quella della finanziaria 2007:
... per abitazione principale si deve intendere quella nella quale il soggetto passivo ha la residenza anagrafica (art. 1, co. 175, L. 27.12.2006, n. 296)
E fino a qua nessun dubbio interpretativo. 
Poi arriva la R.M. 6/2002, secondo la quale un'abitazione costituita da due unità immobiliari accatastate separatamente con attribuzione di due distinte rendite catastali non può essere complessivamente considerata come abitazione principale con applicazione della relativa detrazione e della eventuale aliquota ridotta. 
Per poter applicare alle due unità la detrazione e l'aliquota ridotta è necessario per il contribuente richiedere il loro accatastamento unitario. 
Ora abbiamo la sentenza 25902 che modifica questo discorso!!  
Nel caso in cui un contribuente abita in una bifamiliare e ne acquista la totale proprietà mortis causa può avere esenzione ici??
che ne pensate?
ovviamente dimora in tutte e due le unità 
e per l'acconto?
voi come procedete fate istanza? e cosa scrivete? :Confused:

----------


## Deliese

Ho letto la sentenza. Se mi metto ad applicarla a tutte le case del Comune dove risiedo, che catastalmente risultano doppie unità ma di fatto sono una sola per intervenuti lavori nel corso degli anni non regolarizzati correttamente o non del tutto regolarizzati, il Comune finisce in bancarotta.  :Big Grin:  
Mi ha lasciato perplesso questa sentenza. Perché se così è il discorso deve anche essere considerato ai fini Iva, Imposta di Registro, Irpef etc. O no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho letto la sentenza. Se mi metto ad applicarla a tutte le case del Comune dove risiedo, che catastalmente risultano doppie unità ma di fatto sono una sola per intervenuti lavori nel corso degli anni non regolarizzati correttamente o non del tutto regolarizzati, il Comune finisce in bancarotta.  
> Mi ha lasciato perplesso questa sentenza. Perché se così è il discorso deve anche essere considerato ai fini Iva, Imposta di Registro, Irpef etc. O no?

  Quoto al 100%.  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

qui quotiamo tutti

----------


## StefanoPadova

> Mi ha lasciato perplesso questa sentenza. Perché se così è il discorso deve anche essere considerato ai fini Iva, Imposta di Registro, Irpef etc. O no?

  nn credo perke la sentenza fa riferimento all'ICI: 
Ai fini dell'imposta comunale sugli immobili (ICI), il contemporaneo utilizzo di più di un'unità catastale come abitazione principale non costituisce ostacolo all'applicazione dell'aliquota prevista per l'abitazione principale medesima a tutte le unità che ne fanno parte, sempre che il derivato complesso abitativo utilizzato non trascenda la categoria catastale delle unità che lo compongono, assumendo rilievo, a tal fine, non il numero delle unità catastali ma l'effettiva utilizzazione ad abitazione principale dell'immobile complessivamente considerato. 
Questo in sintesi il contenuto della Sentenza 25902 dello scorso 29 ottobre, mediante la quale i giudici della Suprema Corte sono dovuti intervenire in merito al ricorso presentato da un contribuente contro la sentenza della Commissione Tributaria Regionale che aveva disatteso il suo precedente appello contro la decisione del Tribunale Provinciale che aveva a suo volta respinto il suo precedente ricorso contro il provvedimento del Comune per il ricalcolo dell'ICI

----------


## kennedy08

> Quoto al 100&#37;.

  Io non quoto invece.
Scusate ma se finalmente la situazione di fatto viene 'recepita' dalla 'giurisprudenza
 fiscale' voi lo trovate strano? Io invece lo trovo una volta tanto intelligente!
no?
cordialita'

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io non quoto invece.
> Scusate ma se finalmente la situazione di fatto viene 'recepita' dalla 'giurisprudenza
>  fiscale' voi lo trovate strano? Io invece lo trovo una volta tanto intelligente!
> no?
> cordialita'

  La sentenza l'ho letta solo questo pomeriggio.
Si afferma la spettanza della detrazione prima casa per due abitazioni separatamente accatastate, in quanto adibite a dimora abituale di ciascuno dei coniugi.
Dall'introduzione dell'utente non si capiva.
Ritengo che il filone si possa seguire, ma spettiamoci una sicura ripresa fiscale e quindi un contenzioso, magari dall'esito incerto.
Chi è disposto a provarci, lo farà. 
ciao

----------


## StefanoPadova

mi domando allora quanto servino le sentenze allora?? :Frown:

----------


## kennedy08

> mi domando allora quanto servino le sentenze allora??

  Ad aprire questi piccoli varchi.
e ti sembra poco?

----------


## fabioalessandro

io ho un pò esteso l'interpretazione 
è il nostro dovere  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## StefanoPadova

scusate se riapro il post...
nessuno di voi ha avuto il caso di due unità adibite ad abitazione principale entrambe?
io ho il caso di un cliente residente in un immobile suddiviso in due unità immobiliari... facevo pagare l'ici solo ad una come da r.m.2002.. che pensate ora? faccio tutto esente? :Wink:

----------


## Nardix

> scusate se riapro il post...
> nessuno di voi ha avuto il caso di due unit&#224; adibite ad abitazione principale entrambe?
> io ho il caso di un cliente residente in un immobile suddiviso in due unit&#224; immobiliari... facevo pagare l'ici solo ad una come da r.m.2002.. che pensate ora? faccio tutto esente?

  A me sembra che la sentenza della Corte di Cassazione sia chiara ed applicabile alla grande in quanto chiarisce che &#232; evidente la &#171;finalit&#224; legislativa di ridurre il carico fiscale sugli immobili adibiti ad "abitazione principale", confermata dalla recentissima previsione ("a decorrere dall’anno 2008") dell’ "esenzione" totale dell’imposta de qua sull’abitazione principale, disposta dall’art. 1 del DL 27 maggio 2008 n. 93”;
nel contempo vengono rigettate le motivazioni del Comune affermando: “Il concetto di "abitazione principale" non risulta necessariamente legato a quello [ex art. 2, comma 1, lett. a) D. Lg.vo n. 504 del 1992] di "unit&#224; immobiliare iscritta o che deve essere iscritta nel catasto edilizio" (poi "catasto dei fabbricati") n&#233;, di conseguenza, limitato ad una sola unit&#224; come identificata catastalmente, ma viene in rilievo esclusivamente per la speciale considerazione, da parte del legislatore, dello specifico uso quale "abitazione principale" dell’immobile nel suo complesso. In tal contesto normativo l’ "accatastamento unitario" ritenuto dal Comune (sulla scorta della &#171;risoluzione&#187; dallo stesso richiamata) necessario per l’applicazione dell’ "aliquota agevolata" si rivela mero escamotage fattuale …&#187;. 
Io nel mio piccolo ho cominciato ad applicarla tale sentenza: ho scritto al Comune una raccomandata con l’autocertificazione ai fini ICI attestante che “i sottoscritti coniugi ... comproprietari al 50&#37; delle seguenti unit&#224; immobiliari ... dichiarano sotto la propria responsabilit&#224; che le sopradescritte unit&#224; immobiliari (coincidenti con la residenza anagrafica di entrambi) sono utilizzate dal proprio nucleo familiare come un'unica dimora abituale; vale a dire che entrambe le unit&#224; immobiliari sono adibite ad abitazione principale”. 
Ho anche richiesto: “alla luce della sopradescritta Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 25902 depositata il 29-10-2008, allegata alla presente, e della ns. presente autocertificazione, con la presente chiediamo altres&#236; il rimborso dell’acconto ICI da noi versato il 16/06/2008, pari a euro ..., come rilevabile dalle allegate ricevute F24 quietanzate dei versamenti dell’acconto ICI 2008″.

----------


## Roberto Scarpellini

> mi domando allora quanto servino le sentenze allora??

  la sentenza riguarda il singolo caso, ma è invocabile da chi ritiene che sia assecondabile e conveniente..se io avessi due unità adibite ad abitazione principale non pagherei su entrambe...ma la sentenza non è legge, quindi i comuni sosterranno il contrario e si andrà probabilmente al contenzioso come previsto anche da Danilo... 
un consiglio...io non chiederei il rimborso di quanto pagato, perchè coi rimborsi i Comuni vanno a riesaminare la situazione degli ultimi 5 anni...come si suol dire dalle mie parti "meglio non muovere le puzze"...

----------


## fabioalessandro

quali sono le tue parti?

----------


## Roberto Scarpellini

> quali sono le tue parti?

  Le Marche....

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> la Corte di cassazione, nella sentenza 25902 depositata il 29 ottobre ha stabilito che 2 immobili anche se indistintamente accatastati usati come abitazione principale devono scontare l'aliquota agevolata su entrambi gli immobili
> ora mi chiede a seguito dell'esenzione sulla prima casa alla luce della sentenza l'esenzione si applica su tutti gli immobili aventi quuei requisiti?

  Il caso della sentenza si riferiva a due immobili ubicati all'interno dello stesso edificio e posti su due piani diversi, COMUNICANTI TRA LORO ed entrambi utilizzati per il normale svolgimento della vita familiare.
Di fatto si tratta di un'unica abitazione 
Ciò premesso, credi sia difficile che il principio dell'abitazione principali su due immobili possa scontare l'aliquota agevolata su entrambi gli immobili in generale.

----------


## Finisher

> Il caso della sentenza si riferiva a due immobili ubicati all'interno dello stesso edificio e posti su due piani diversi, COMUNICANTI TRA LORO ed entrambi utilizzati per il normale svolgimento della vita familiare.
> Di fatto si tratta di un'unica abitazione 
> Ciò premesso, credi sia difficile che il principio dell'abitazione principali su due immobili possa scontare l'aliquota agevolata su entrambi gli immobili in generale.

  Quoto Fabrizio e aggiungo che per rientrare nella fattispecie della sentenza occorre la presenza di appartamenti attigui e in tal caso piutosto che spendere soldi per fronteggiare un molto probabile accertamento ici dall'esito incerto forse è meglio investirli in un bel riaccatastamento che unisca le unità, il costo non è poi così esorbitante.

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Quoto Fabrizio e aggiungo che per rientrare nella fattispecie della sentenza occorre la presenza di appartamenti attigui e in tal caso piutosto che spendere soldi per fronteggiare un molto probabile accertamento ici dall'esito incerto forse è meglio investirli in un bel riaccatastamento che unisca le unità, il costo non è poi così esorbitante.

  quotissimo

----------


## Contabile

> Ho letto la sentenza. Se mi metto ad applicarla a tutte le case del Comune dove risiedo, che catastalmente risultano doppie unità ma di fatto sono una sola per intervenuti lavori nel corso degli anni non regolarizzati correttamente o non del tutto regolarizzati, il Comune finisce in bancarotta.  
> Mi ha lasciato perplesso questa sentenza. Perché se così è il discorso deve anche essere considerato ai fini Iva, Imposta di Registro, Irpef etc. O no?

  Riporto su questo post poiché  il mio amico Nino non aveva tutti i torti nel porsi il dubbio se quanto stabilito con la sentenza 25902 poteva applicarsi anche all'IVA e via discorrendo.  
Allego la risposta che ha dato l'avv. Villani ad un quesito sul tema.

----------


## StefanoPadova

caspita quello che dice l'avvocato cambia moolte cose allora!!
chissà se ci saranno altre pronunce in merito... :Frown:

----------


## StefanoPadova

mi rimane un dubbio però
nella dichiarazione dei redditi dobbiamo comunque inserire i 2 fabbricati e mi domando se inserendo il codice 1 abitazione principale in tutte e due le unità abitative il software non dia problemi :Confused:

----------


## mttgcr

Ho parlato con un funzionario dell'ufficio ICi del mio comune (milano).
La risposta è stata che della sentenza in argomento loro non sanno che farsene in quanto non è una legge ed inoltre ci sono sentenze precedenti che dicono il contrario. Pertanto è chiaro che l'atteggiamento di tutti i comuni sarà quello di ignorare totalmente tale interpretazione. Chi vorrà applicarla dovrà rassegnarsi ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il comune.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho parlato con un funzionario dell'ufficio ICi del mio comune (milano).
> La risposta è stata che della sentenza in argomento loro non sanno che farsene in quanto non è una legge ed inoltre ci sono sentenze precedenti che dicono il contrario. Pertanto è chiaro che l'atteggiamento di tutti i comuni sarà quello di ignorare totalmente tale interpretazione. Chi vorrà applicarla dovrà rassegnarsi ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il comune.

  
Il comune di MI ha dato l'unica risposta che poteva dare.
Avrei proprio voluto vedere se la sentenza fosse stata a favore loro .....  :Big Grin:  
Purtroppo, oggi occorre ricorrere al Giudice Tributario anche per casi molto più semplici di questo. 
E poi si parla di principio di collaborazione e buona fede....  :Cool:

----------


## gildo

Ho letto con interesse la discussione perché mi trovo appunto proprietario di due mini appartamenti usati come unica abitazione posti su due piani distinti in un unico corpo immobiliare, ho già cercato la via dell'accatastamento unico ma non è fattibile (quesito posto a due geometri con analoga risposta). Mi recherò all'ufficio tributi ma temo di conoscere già la risposta negativa, in questo caso quale è la procedura più semplice e indolore da seguire
- non pagare e basta e aspettare che il comune si faccia vivo con i suoi atti quindi andare in contenzioso, e a questo proposito possono pignorarmi l'abitazione?
- recarmi da un commercialista e cercare di cautelarmi con qualche procedura? 
Sarei curioso di sapere se il comune ha risposto  e come all'utente Nardix.
Grazie per la collaborazione 
Gildo

----------


## Nardix

> Sarei curioso di sapere se il comune ha risposto  e come all'utente Nardix.
> Grazie per la collaborazione
> Gildo

  Il Comune mi ha risposto che per l'anno 2008 non avevo diritto all'esenzione ICI in quanto per tale anno ho usufruito dello sconto del 5% sulla TARSU sul secondo immobile in quanto abitazioni tenute a disposizione per uso stagionale od altro uso limitato o discontinuo" (purtroppo me n'ero dimenticato che anni fa avevo chiesto tale sconto, anche perchè ammonta a pochi euro). 
Quindi non hanno contestato la validità ed applicabilità della sentenza, ma hanno semplicemente scovato un appiglio per farmi pagare l'ICI nel 2008. 
Di conseguenza a gennaio ho eseguito la denuncia ai fini TARSU per rinunciare allo sconto del 5%; quindi per l'anno 2009 presenterò nuovamente l'autocertificazione ai fini ICI dichiarando che "entrambe le unità immobiliari sono adibite ad abitazione principale". 
Siccome secondo me la sentenza è chiara, se il Comune dovesse trovare altre "scuse", proseguirò nel contenzioso.

----------


## Nardix

> Il Comune mi ha risposto che per l'anno 2008 non avevo diritto all'esenzione ICI in quanto per tale anno ho usufruito dello sconto del 5% sulla TARSU sul secondo immobile in quanto abitazioni tenute a disposizione per uso stagionale od altro uso limitato o discontinuo" (purtroppo me n'ero dimenticato che anni fa avevo chiesto tale sconto, anche perchè ammonta a pochi euro). 
> Quindi non hanno contestato la validità ed applicabilità della sentenza, ma hanno semplicemente scovato un appiglio per farmi pagare l'ICI nel 2008. 
> Di conseguenza a gennaio ho eseguito la denuncia ai fini TARSU per rinunciare allo sconto del 5%; quindi per l'anno 2009 presenterò nuovamente l'autocertificazione ai fini ICI dichiarando che "entrambe le unità immobiliari sono adibite ad abitazione principale". 
> Siccome secondo me la sentenza è chiara, se il Comune dovesse trovare altre "scuse", proseguirò nel contenzioso.

  Confermo che l'autocertificazione è stata accettata. 
Faccio presente che linterpretazione a favore dei contribuenti che utilizzano contemporaneamente più di una unità catastale come abitazione principale, anche se accatastate separatamente e con rendite distinte è stata confermata nelle seguenti sentenze: 
- Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 25902 depositata il 29-10-2008
- Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 25731 depositata il 09-12-2009
- Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 3397 depositata il 12-02-2010
- Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 12269 depositata il 19-05-2010 
Quindi attualmente non pago l'ICI in quanto "entrambe le unità immobiliari sono adibite ad abitazione principale".

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Confermo che l'autocertificazione è stata accettata. 
> Faccio presente che linterpretazione a favore dei contribuenti che utilizzano contemporaneamente più di una unità catastale come abitazione principale, anche se accatastate separatamente e con rendite distinte è stata confermata nelle seguenti sentenze: 
> - Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 25902 depositata il 29-10-2008
> - Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 25731 depositata il 09-12-2009
> - Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 3397 depositata il 12-02-2010
> - Sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n. 12269 depositata il 19-05-2010 
> Quindi attualmente non pago l'ICI in quanto "entrambe le unità immobiliari sono adibite ad abitazione principale".

  Siamo sicuri che non occorra una previsione conforme del regolamento comunale per usufruire di tale agevolazione ?

----------


## fabioalessandro

di sicuro bisogna andare in cassazione per confermarlo
e visti i costi chissà se ne vale la pena

----------


## Nardix

> Siamo sicuri che non occorra una previsione conforme del regolamento comunale per usufruire di tale agevolazione ?

  Nel mio caso no, il Comune dispone di form di esenzione solo per il caso di seconda unità immobiliare data in uso a parenti in linea diretta tipo figlio/genitori.
Di conseguenza ho fatto un'autodichiarazione per un caso (quello previsto dalla sentenza di cassazione) non contemplato nel regolamento ICI comunale, ma comunque accettato.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel mio caso no, il Comune dispone di form di esenzione solo per il caso di seconda unità immobiliare data in uso a parenti in linea diretta tipo figlio/genitori.
> Di conseguenza ho fatto un'autodichiarazione per un caso (quello previsto dalla sentenza di cassazione) non contemplato nel regolamento ICI comunale, ma comunque accettato.

  Accettato da chi ? Dal Comune ?

----------


## Nardix

> Accettato da chi ? Dal Comune ?

  Si, dal Comune.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si, dal Comune.

  Ah, beh, allora, se hai lo "sta bene" del Comune, direi che non ci potrà essere alcun problema.

----------


## Denio

Buonasera,mi scuso se effettuo un UP su una discussione molto vecchia ma mi trovo in una situazione simile. 
Nel 2006 i miei genitori decidono di acquistare un villino accatastato come due appartamenti (piano terra e primo piano collegati da scala interna) e di affidare la proprietà del piano terra a me (all'epoca ancora minorenne) mentre mia madre proprietaria al 100% del primo piano. Nel 2010 divento maggiorenne e proprietario effettivo del piano terra sebbene non abbia trasferito la residenza che ancora ricade nell'appartamento/primo piano di mia madre (ovviamente stessa via e numero civico della mia porzione). Per l'esenzione dell'ICI sulla prima casa decidiamo di non pagare la tassa (nè nel 2010 nè nel 2011) presso il mio appartamento in quanto per me abitazione principale. Ieri mi è arrivato l'accertamento ICI sia per il 2010 sia per il 2011. Ora,riprendendo le varie sentenze citate dall'utente Nardix,è possibile applicarle al mio caso? In parole povere: sebbene la mia residenza nel 2010 e 2011 ricadesse ancora nella porzione di mia madre,è possibile appellarci alle sentenze e fare ricorso agli accertamenti indicando come motivo il fatto che la mia porzione non è possibile considerarla seconda casa (cosa che dichiara il comune perchè non vi avevo la residenza) ma porzione dell'abitazione principale?

----------

